# Brussels Summer Open 2008



## AvGalen (Sep 6, 2008)

Nothing spectacular on the first day.

We only did:
Pyraminx (Erik averaged 6.86)
Megaminx (Erik again with another sub 1:10 and 1:14 average)
Magic (don`t know the results, but Erik averaged ....... > 40 seconds )
Master Magic (don`t know the results)
Fewest Moves (I DNF-ed, I think Clément wins)
4x4x4_blind (Erik DNF-ed twice)
multi-blind (Nothing like Dennis's amazing 29/30 +2)
2x2x2
square-1
Clock
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 (LOT's of POPs by everyone)

Sorry for not having details, more tomorrow

P.S. This is the scramble for FMC: R2 U2 R' B2 L B2 R' F2 L' D2 R2 F' R2 B' U R2 F2 L U F' R
I forgot to write it down last night


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 7, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Pyraminx (Erik averaged 6.86)



for goodness sake erik, can you not just let me beat you at *something*?? more fumbling please!


----------



## Ron (Sep 7, 2008)

3 world records broken today by you guess who.
4x4 single, 4x4 average, 5x5 average
1 world record almost broken today by you guess who.
3x3 average (one penalty killed a sub 11 average)


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 7, 2008)

god erik... just let me have 5x5. keep the 4x4 record from the japanese, but i just want 5x5.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Sep 7, 2008)

Fun competition and great preparation for the EC in Bilbao in two weeks.

Erik was impressive on almost all events. The way he destroyed the 4x4 records, and the 5x5 average was superb. 
In the 3x3 he was very unlucky to have a penalty twice (!) in the same average. If the last one wasn't a penalty, it would definately be sub-11 average.


My own performance wasn't always as hoped. 
My aim to break the Belgian record 2x2 average was accomplished but I hoped for better times in the 3x3 rounds. 

And having 5 times double parity in the 4x4 event doesn't make me happy either. :confused:


----------



## Rama (Sep 7, 2008)

TobiasDaneels said:


> And having 5 times double parity in the 4x4 event doesn't make me happy either. :confused:



And that's why I didn't do 4x4x4 there. 


anyway, I was there only there today (sunday) I had a fun time, but I will not play the reaction ball game again, getting hit in the 'private area' and my glasses ain't no fun....
I arrived in Brussels on friday, and on saturday I did a few practise solves and then I went into the center to do some sightseeing wich was more nice then playing with a piece of plastic. 

I LOL'ed when Erik DNF'ed his last 5x5x5 solve and I really warmed up this time for the 3x3x3 finals and it payed of, I did 12.42 average.


----------



## Doudou (Sep 7, 2008)

TobiasDaneels said:


> In the 3x3 he was very unlucky to have a penalty twice (!) in the same average. If the last one wasn't a penalty, it would definately be sub-11 average.



Not to be able to solve a cube is not a matter of luck at all !!!


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 7, 2008)

Oliver did 6:36.68 for 7x7 in Sweden, what was the best time in Brussels?


----------



## Erik (Sep 7, 2008)

My experience per event:
Pyraminx: 6.86 avg, very happy with this result. Only 3 polish guys and the mr Oka ahead of me  actually thanks to Ron for giving me easy scrambles in training, he said you mostly get easy scrambles in competition too and it was true! 
Megaminx: 1:14 avg, got 1 sub-10 because of an easy LL, nothing special.
Magic: 41 avg  yes you read it correct, a DNF and a 1:59 helped. I got my *** kicked by Ron 
Mmagic: 4.something avg: nothing good 
FMC: good beginning, bad end. Too bad Arnaud didn't find a good solution.
2x2: 5.04 avg, crap, +2'd my last solve (3.71 -> 5.71)
S-1: 40. high bad..
Clock: 11, 13, 11 (DNF), missed the last one at 1 tick of the clock. Too bad, could've given me a nice avg but there is a next chance the next tournament. Finally improving at Clock again now that I have a good one! 

6/7: 3:53 6x6 and 6:24 7x7, nothing good or special.

Sunday:

First 3x3: not warmed up correct, bad avg.
5x5: 1:25, 1:26, 1:24, 1:26, DNF -> 1:26 avg WR the 1:26 was actually a 1:19 but my cube got stuck!!!
OH: don't wanna talk about this  27 avg

3x3 second round: 11.64 avg THIS WAS HORRIBLE: 11.16, 10.66, (11.81+2), (10.18), 11.09+2!!!!! WTF, if I only had 1 plus 2 it would be WR avg! I was REALLY pissed after this!! 

4x4: 56 (OP), 53 (O), 41, 45 (DP), 48 or 49 -> 49.03 avg This was awesome! After the first 2 I thought it would be another crap avg with loads of Pars, but then 41. And 45 with DOUBLE PAR , the 48 (or was it 49) made me go like: yay!

BLD: 2:19 on the first one, yay successfull! 


Multi: 3/4 I should've tried 2 cubes the next attempt to win but I was too lazy.

4x4 BLD: DNF, DNF: first one was a complete disaster, 2nd one: centres solved 70% of edges were solved and most corners too. Getting closer each time..


DID you know??

It's special thanks to Sven Arnaud and Lars that I could be there?
I had to decide on saturday morning if I would go or not since I was/am ill?
I'm happy I went?
Ron has a nice way of letting gass escape?
He does this by saying: ok silence guys........
Lars has got a 'Felix' too???
He is over the moon with it?
Ron thought up the name for it?
It was named Spike, because this also means a peeking good single solve?
6x6 and 7x7 were not that cool to do in competition? 
Jimmy Coll is back????
This was inevitable with a last name like this?
Rama has awesome music on his iPod?
Erik thanks Rama for lending me it to relax after the 2nd round of 3x3 and the 4x4?
Rama is good at not catching things?
Balls meet balls then?
This is not a pleasurable experience?


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 7, 2008)

Oliver said "6:36 on 7x7x7 is nothing for Erik and probably he had a better time than me"

... that was correct


----------



## Erik (Sep 7, 2008)

Update:
I forgot:
got a 8.90 non-lucky in the first round at 3x3.

Also:
Did you know?
Belgian Dutch (Flemish) sounds so much nicer than normal Dutch 
Also, when we are we think in a foreign country and want to say funny, good or bad things about it we mostly just say it in Dutch. We didn't really realise the people could just understand it xD 
Or like Arnaud literally said at the kebab guy: no onions....


----------



## pjk (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice results Erik. Dan, get that 5x5 WR back to America!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 7, 2008)

Erik said:


> It was named Spike



i approve


----------



## Erik (Sep 7, 2008)

Charlie was also a very often called option


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 7, 2008)

Erik. Are you even human? That is amazing.


----------



## Erik (Sep 7, 2008)

Umm very, seeing a lot of errors too among the good results. Especially after the 3x3 2nd round I was very 'human' with mistakes in my solves and my behaviour after it. Also I was ill while cubing, although I must say I felt better at sunday. Altogether I think that qualifies me as a human being


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 7, 2008)

Erik said:


> Charlie was also a very often called option



i'm not blue though! 

also, to comment on your results erik... i'm not sure there is anything you aren't capable of  what a machine! maybe too much of a fumble on your 3x3 tho


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 7, 2008)

pjk said:


> Nice results Erik. Dan, get that 5x5 WR back to America!



that's not going to happen anytime soon. Not only do I not have a competition lined up for the rest of this year, I'm horrible at 5x5


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 7, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > Nice results Erik. Dan, get that 5x5 WR back to America!
> ...



HORRIBLE?!
Arent you No 2 in avg and No 1 in single?!?!?!

YES, YOU ARE!!!

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 8, 2008)

Videos? (Too short)


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 8, 2008)

Erik said:


> Clock: 11, 13, 11 (DNF), missed the last one at 1 tick of the clock. Too bad, could've given me a nice avg but there is a next chance the next tournament. Finally improving at Clock again now that I have a good one!



now erik... i know you have a thing for beating matyas' records, but clock is mine

anyway nice job, im excited to see what you will accomplish when you are not ill or getting +2s all the time.


----------



## Sin-H (Sep 8, 2008)

I wonder about the circumstances of that 8.90 3x3 solve.

And furthermore: which of the 13s was +2? (in the second round)

Ah I see that Erik is online right now, so I might get answers.


----------



## Erik (Sep 8, 2008)

Both 

Video's are still to come, I know Maria got the 8.90 and Arnaud has at least all the 5x5 solves. 4x4 not sure, but probably some solves too.


----------



## Cerberus (Sep 8, 2008)

why was the last 5x5 solve DNF and the magic 1:59?? did you have to restring it?
After all VERY nice results and congratz on that world records


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 8, 2008)

Erik already broke the 5x5x5 WR after his first 4 solve. I told him that he should DNS it for fun, but he decided to do an "all or nothing" attempt to break to single WR. When he didn't break it he stopped the timer.

And for magic a string came out and he waited as long as possible to stop the timer. He was planning on doing a 9:59.99, but there was a 2 minutes time limit.

(I uploaded the video's Tobias and I made on my camera and send a link to the files to Erik. If he finds the time he will upload them to his youtube account)


----------



## Kenny (Sep 8, 2008)

Geez, Erik, you're CRAZY :|. ****ing unbelievable. Way to GO! Congrats!

When will we see a sub40 4x4 single?  I'm guessing less than a year or so .


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 8, 2008)

I think a sub40 4x4x4 single and sub 1:20 5x5x5 single could happen every tournament. _If_ it weren't for parities/lockups Erik would have done both last weekend.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Sep 8, 2008)

I've got some videos on my camera, and I will upload them as soon as possible, tommorow, if not today.



Doudou said:


> TobiasDaneels said:
> 
> 
> > In the 3x3 he was very unlucky to have a penalty twice (!) in the same average. If the last one wasn't a penalty, it would definately be sub-11 average.
> ...



I think we all know Erik knows how to solve a cube. 

I know it's always a bit your own fault when you have +2, but when you're pushing it to the limit, one has to take some risks. Off course it's a bit unlucky not to be rewarded for these risks.
Still you make a point.


----------



## tim (Sep 8, 2008)

TobiasDaneels said:


> I know it's always a bit your own fault when you have +2



A bit? It's 100% your fault if you get a +2.

Anyway, congrats Erik to your 3.5 world records .


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 8, 2008)

You should check with Erik about those video's Tobias. You shot them at the same time (one camera in each hand) so he might want to choose the best shots/quality. Or he might go totally crazy and use this


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Sep 8, 2008)

Carrot......

First case of very addictive behaviour. 

http://tobiasdaneels.myphotoalbum.com/view_photo.php?set_albumName=album02&id=100_0288


Also you get the chance to admire my beautyful bike.


----------



## Sin-H (Sep 8, 2008)

Erik said:


> Belgian Dutch (Flemish) sounds so much nicer than normal Dutch
> Also, when we are we think in a foreign country and want to say funny, good or bad things about it we mostly just say it in Dutch. We didn't really realise the people could just understand it xD



I agree. Our region speaks German in the same way that they speak Dutch, our dialect and accent is just deeper. 

And OUR language also sounds much nicer than normal German. Especially because normal German sounds so hectic and pushy.

(There's even people who say that we can talk to the Flemish guys and the guys in Alsace in our language ; we quite speak Middle German which was spoken when there was no Dutch yet)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 8, 2008)

TobiasDaneels said:


> Carrot......
> 
> First case of very addictive behaviour.
> 
> ...



some things to say about the photos:

erik, i have never seen you in such a large percentage of somebody's photos.

arnaud, you are always very happy in photos.

lars, it looks like you have a new best friend.


----------



## hdskull (Sep 8, 2008)

8.9!!!! woot!


----------



## guusrs (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi everybody,
Amazig results, especially for one person...
Congrats Erik! 
But only 8.90 is not so fast. But you're still my hero. haha

At Euro there 's only one dangerous competitor called "" nerves"!


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 8, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> arnaud, you are always very happy in photos.
> quote]
> ......in photos?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 8, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > arnaud, you are always very happy in photos.
> ...


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Sep 9, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> erik, i have never seen you in such a large percentage of somebody's photos.



A picture of every podium makes a lot of pictures containing Erik.


----------



## guusrs (Sep 9, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> This is the scramble for FMC: R2 U2 R' B2 L B2 R' F2 L' D2 R2 F' R2 B' U R2 F2 L U F' R



Hi,

At home I did 29 moves on this scramble.
If someone is interested in how I did it I will post the solution

Gus

(zzrry Arnaud, I "repaired" the quote)


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 9, 2008)

guusrs said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing spectacular on the first day.
> ...


That is just a mean way of getting me to post "me"


----------

